# Mehrere Not-Aus in Reihe geschalten. PL / SIL Bewertung?



## marcash (23 März 2009)

*Mehrere Not-Aus in Reihe geschalten MTTFd Berechnung*

weiss jemand wie das mit der Sicherheitsbewertung von Not-Aus funktioniert?

also wie errechne ich die MTTFd von mehreren Not-Aus die in Reihe geschalten sind

es sind mehrere Not-Aus in Reihe geschalten. 

UE410-MU4T5 - Notausüberwachung

bild: notaus schaltplan


----------



## Safety (25 März 2009)

*Sistema*

Hallo,
in dem Anhang findest Du ein Beispiel, dass müsste Dir helfen!
Wichtig hier wird ein Fehlerauschluss gemacht für die Taster!

Siehe 13849-2 Tab. D2  Fehlerauschluss bis 6050 Zyklen.
Da es sich um eine Handlung im Gefahrenfall handelt kann man davon aus gehen das diese Zyklen eingehalten werden!


----------



## istat_gb (8 September 2009)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand mal einen Auszug aus der Tab. D.2 schicken? Irgendwie kann ich in meiner "Version" der ISO 13849-2 die Angabe nicht von den 6050 Schaltzyklen.....


----------



## Safety (13 September 2009)

istat_gb schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir jemand mal einen Auszug aus der Tab. D.2 schicken? Irgendwie kann ich in meiner "Version" der ISO 13849-2 die Angabe nicht von den 6050 Schaltzyklen.....


 
Sehe Dir mal die Tabelle C1 in der 13849-1 an!


----------



## istat_gb (14 September 2009)

Achso ist das zu verstehen....... 

Ja, jetzt wird es mir klar, wieso man dann bis 6050 Betätigungen nach Norm einen Fehlerausschluss machen kann. 

Dieser Satz:


> Siehe 13849-2 Tab. D2 Fehlerauschluss bis 6050 Zyklen


hat mich nur verwirrt.


Dankeschön....


----------

